# low and easy goose calls



## goosie89 (Apr 10, 2004)

i'm looking for a low and easy blowing goose call i have been looking at tg long mag but i am up for suggestions


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Goosie89 You say low and easy blowing that would be a Giant Killer. Todd makes one called the Giant Slayer that is a medium priced call. I have a TG long mag in cocobola I will sell you.


----------



## goosie89 (Apr 10, 2004)

does the long mag sound goosey or do u not like it very much


----------



## goosie89 (Apr 10, 2004)

does anybody eles no of any calls that are low and easy


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2004)

I have the Paralyzer SR-1 and power clucker, both in the wood models. The SR-1 is the best call I've ever used when it comes to lightness of air releasal from your mouth. CLucker's a little more air but a more deeper, gutteral sound. Try the SR-1 before you get a TG call, you'll be surprised!


----------



## goosie89 (Apr 10, 2004)

ok thax #1waterfowler


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

SuperMags are the only quite call out on the market I think. Plus you can do all the highballing sounds with it to. Like the England fire drill!! It sounds soooo sweet on the Supermag.


----------



## Johnny31 (Mar 30, 2004)

I have the SR-1 in acrylic and a SuperMag in poly. I like them both and I think that they are both user friendly. But the SR-1 is a little deeper. It also all depends on how it is tuned.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm with GB3! I have a Hedge SM that is tuned super low and goosey! Great for calm days and finishing work. It all comes down to how the call is tuned, I shaved the reed in my SM and its alot easier to blow than when it came out of the box. It all comes down to what call you spend the most time blowin is the one you'll like best. Practice, Practice, Practice!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Wood supermag or Sr-1...both low and goosey.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Supermag, or Greg Keatz Shaman is a deep sounding call. I have a tiger maple and I love it for the big guys. 8)


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sorry, either way, I tune my calls either deep or high. Most calls you can do that with. Plus, a wise goose hunter told me that geese respond to high pitch calls better than low pitched calls. 8)


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

Ive never tried out the supermag but i would have to go with the Long honker goose call. cheap and very effective i know many people who use it and get very good results


----------

